# Got my new boat finally- It was worth the wait!



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Picked up the new ride on Friday and fished it hard all weekend at Erie. ( See the report on the Out of State page.) Anyway, it did exceptionally well for me with no problems whatsoever.

The boat is a 1993 Pro Line 190- 18' 6" overall length with a 7 1/2' beam. Big, deep V-hull that handled the water very well- smooth and responsive. The Mercury Black Max 150 XRi on the back fires at the touch of the key and has guts like you wouldn't believe. Excellent power and it sounds GREAT!!! 

I had a few good surprises when I first saw the boat. The #1 surprise was the galvanized trailer that had BRAKES!!! I didn't know that before I saw the boat. I thought it was a painted trailer. The trailer is a roller trailer as is common on center consoles and the rollers look pretty good. The trailer is in very good shape, although the tires will need to be replaced- looks like they've been run low a lot. The previous owner had even rigged up a brake wash system on the thing- pretty cool. 

The boat itself was rated a 7 by myself and my buddy when we first saw it. We began to note the various features. Big wide console, clean and nice. I was fascinated by the things it had. Anchor locker in front, big storage area under the front deck with a drain, big Igloo cooler in front with a cushion, rod storage for 8 rods in the gunwales, a 3 tray tackle drawer on the side of the console, a large area under the console, a GLOVE BOX, ( I've always wanted one, LOL), bait well on the left rear. Access covers everywhere for under deck stuff. It has a VHF bracket with cable and an SS antenna mount already on the boat. It also has an auto-bilge pump, lights near the floor for night time, etc. Very well laid out boat. 4 SS rod tubes in the gunwales- two that point straight back and two that angle out- perfect for catfishing. The bow rail drops to the deck in front so it will be great to castnet from. It came with an anchor and 150' or so of good anchor rope. Two fenders that need to be cleaned up and some other stuff. Brand new spare, also on a galvanized rim. 

After we ran the boat and checked everything out, we increased our rating to an 8+. It will be a great ride on the river. Hopefully I'll get her out on the first weekend of June, if all goes well. I'll be looking for a partner for the trip, so sing out if you want to meet me somewhere, assuming the river is fishable. I'm thinking Tanner's pretty much. 

Anyway, here she is. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=882


UFM82


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a nice boat,I would like to see it sometime.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Craig,
sounds like you hit the jackpot. I'm really pleased for you. ENJOY!!!...W


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds great! Watch out for us little guys when your tearing up the river.
One question, are you gonna catch any fish??  

Sliprig


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Man that sounds like a nice ride, but sliprig is right....you gonna catch any fish?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

not any fishing skills. LOL Those only come with time on the water and that is pretty limited right now. I won't even see the river for about 3 weeks at the earliest. It may not be for a month. But, once I get there, I plan to hit it pretty hard. Don't know if I'll do any better than in the past, but I sure will be getting skunked in style! 

Maybe I can put satellite on the boat so I have something to do while not catching any fish. 

UFM82


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

good thing you gotta FORD TRUCK pullin that baby! wouldn't be right with those other JUNK trucks!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay dip.........you know why most guys with Ford trucks don't have boats?? Can't afford a boat because of repairs to thier trucks, always in the shop !! I got a Chevy, now I got a boat in the shop all the time.....
Craig, post the picture in members galleries & then link it.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i gotta boat.... granted its kind of a country joe boat and i hant got around to legalizin it yet and knock on wood my F-150 has NO PROBLEMOS


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't care what you drive- unless you take care of them, they all break. I will say that my Fords have been great vehicles over the years, but then again, I spent 15 years as a Ford dealership mechanic. That tends to make things a little easier. 

This boat package weighs in around 3500 lbs. Hull is 2,000, engine is probably 500 and the trailer is probably about that. Add gear and stuff, and taking into account the 69 gallon fuel tank on this beast and you get about 3500 lbs. My SuperCrew towed this thing back from New York great- and I left her in overdrive the whole way, running 70 mph. I know that most any modern P/U will do that so don't think I am bragging on Ford. 

Heck, even Mercedes will break on you. If it's man-made, failure is always a threat. 

I was initially concerned about the black anchor on the back of the boat. I have had one Merc in my life and it was a sick pig. This one fires right up and runs strong. EFI sure is nice on an outboard- instant response and better fuel mileage. 

UFM82


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great looking boat, you should be able to fish just about anywhere you want with that baby! Hope you get on the water lots this year.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Craig, what ya gonna name her? Cuz, I'd think that "candy baby" would have to go. You ain't the most masculine fella so you might want to change it or risk being boarded by the ohio river fairy pirates. Naw, just kidding nice looking boat. Prob. not near as comf. as the catilac but more practical for fishing. Good luck on the river and change up your schedule some so you can get out on the river more. 

Bill


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that song....."Candy Girl.......Cannn annn annndy she's my little girllllll...'
You go girl !!!  Who's going to bait your hooks & take the fish off ??


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Should DA KING !!! drop by and give your boat the proper cast off  Good for you UFM !!! Hey, no more cattiliac hey??  That old pimping boat was nice  DA KING !!!


----------

